# lowes



## scoot

Hi Guys 
I need help quoting a lowes 3 stores 3 nights a week sweep and blow just the front of stores blow out all mulch beds (about 12) no on site dumpster have to take with me. all 3 stores round trip from my shop about 75 miles. any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## hickslawns

Scoot,
It's gonna be tough without seeing them. I would "guess" 1 1/2hrs to 2 1/2 per store. Don't plan on getting them to pay drivetime, but sometimes they will if there is nobody else close to them. Someone will have to make the trip, might as well be you! Sorry I am not much help without seeing them. Don't forget maintenance time as well as prep time before going out each night, and fuel stops. Good luck, Phil


----------



## gillgetter

Scoot, where in Mich are you? I might be able to hook you up with a deal.


----------



## gillgetter

Scoot, shoot me an email. [email protected]


----------



## hickslawns

Scoot,
It has been awhile. Did you get them? Hope so!


----------



## cleansweep

Scoot 

I see you have started several threads. Did you ever get the 9x Powerboss? I was looking at that too but settled on Karcher KMR1700. I started a few months ago and am now waiting winter out.Can you help me with estimating what to expect in the spring for cleanup times the first time around. How much sand would I expect from a lot that was 100000 square feet?


----------



## Superior L & L

I have a Lowes contract for sweeping. Its just like yours, front of the store and once in a while up the lanes. I subbed the sweeping out cos it was not worth us even thining of getting in the sweeping business for want they were being charged before we got the contract.!


----------



## Duracutter

hickslawns;294014 said:


> Scoot,
> It has been awhile. Did you get them? Hope so!


It seems like it's been a year...lol

Hope nothing bad has happened to Scoot, but common courtesy dictates coming back to a thread you start to at least thank people for their help...


----------

